# Looking for replacement light recommendations



## dow (May 1, 2020)

Good morning,

I have an Aqueon Econo hood on my 20H tank, and it's worked fine for several years. However, while the fixture still works, it's beginning to fail, and I could really use a new aquarium light. I'm seeing everything from $20 flood lights to multi-hundred dollar fixtures, and there are so many options out there that I'm not sure which way to jump. Obviously, I'm looking for something that will grow plants well, but lots of the lights that I'm seeing are designed to sit above the tank on rails or to hang as a pendant or from a gooseneck over an open top tank. Unfortunately, an open top tank isn't an option, since our cats think that aquariums are for fishing in.

Here's a picture of the LED layout in it.









https://1drv.ms/u/s!Al2COy1EizML-j6sdpe-o8Km8qqs

The 9th LED from left, circled in red, is out, and that bank of LED's is starting to flicker occasionally.

Here's what the tank looks like with the current lights:









https://1drv.ms/u/s!Al2COy1EizML-kUuePgtcHCSmLFi?e=199fVL

Given that we all want as much bang for our buck as possible, and keeping in mind that I need to keep the tank covered, what would you recommend as a replacement for this light?

Thanks!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You can make your own LED light, and it is a very rewarding project, but you do have to have a few tools and some knowlege about LEDs. See: https://www.aquaticplantcentral.com...1917-diy-led-light-coralife-biocube-32-a.html


----------



## dow (May 1, 2020)

Thanks Hoppy. I've thought about that, and have read some threads on the subject, yours included. While that looks really interesting, and like something that I'd enjoy doing, I just flat don't have the time right now to devote to it. For this round, I'm really looking for more of a turn-key solution. I guess I could get a glass top and then just put an LED fixture on the glass top, so maybe that's an idea. However, the nice thing about the hood I have is that there's no light bleed around the top.

I see that Aqueon also has a newer model hood, but I was hoping to go to a better quality light source for this round. On the other hand, according to their description, the hood comes:



> Comes with one Day White LED lamp, with slot for an additional LED lamp: Day White, Colormax, Beauty Max or Max Blue
> Changing LED lamps are easy to snap in and out, plug and play!
> Moon glow accent light and three-way power switch included


So maybe this would be okay. I wonder if there's a way to find out what the light output would be?

I'm still looking for other solutions as well. Do you know anything about the Beamworks fixtures? The pricing certainly seems fair for those.

Any thoughts on one of these? 
BeamsWork DA FSPEC LED Aquarium Light Pent Freshwater

It's currently at about $39 to fit my tank.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

dow said:


> Any thoughts on one of these?
> BeamsWork DA FSPEC LED Aquarium Light Pent Freshwater
> .


This is a strip that lays on top of your tank. Your hood might not fit over this.


----------



## dow (May 1, 2020)

mistergreen said:


> This is a strip that lays on top of your tank. Your hood might not fit over this.


You're right, the hood wouldn't fit over it, but I could get a hinged glass top for the tank and put it over that. Bumps the price up a bit, and allows light to spill out around the fixture, but it would work.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Make sure to buy Led where you can dim. You’d need to adjust in case you grow too much algae.


----------



## dow (May 1, 2020)

mistergreen said:


> Make sure to buy Led where you can dim. You'd need to adjust in case you grow too much algae.


Man, there's always one more thing, ain't there?


----------

